# International Space Station live space walk now



## David777 (Mar 15, 2022)

Two NASA astronauts will conduct a rare spacewalk outside the International Space Station on Tuesday morning (March 15). It just began and you can watch it live per below link.  Kayla Barron and Raja Chari are scheduled to step outside the orbiting lab Tuesday at 8:05 a.m. EDT (1205 GMT), kicking off a roughly 6.5-hour spacewalk designed to help pave the way for upcoming solar array upgrades.


----------



## David777 (Mar 15, 2022)

Fascinating watching the loosely tethered items move about in the weightlessness with mass and momentum physics.  Kayla's helmet cam shows tiny red and blue specs of particulates on the visor.  Even small tasks are difficult that require methodical steps with NASA handshaking.  The retractable reel cable made it more interesting.  The live stream audio is displaying live voice to displayed text transcription that of course does not always translate correctly.  Now at 12:00 noon PST, about to close the hatch before depressurizing, completing the EV.  At one point, one could hear Russian cosmonauts talking on the comm inside the ISS.  We are all humans!


----------



## David777 (Mar 15, 2022)

The below link is the continuous ISS Live/View stream looking down at out beautifully blue Earth with clouds.  The graph shows its current position over the South Pacific with the curved lines its orbital path.  The dark areas are currently within night.  Note the speed and altitude displays.  How wonderful and precious!


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2022)

@David777, Thank you so much for these.


----------

